# Bait stores near Rocky River



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

For those of you fishing the Rocky River with maggots or wax worms, where is the nearest bait store?
According to the emerald necklace marina website, the last day of their season is Sep. 30th.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Fin Feather Fur has bait that’s the only place else I know of.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Franks on Berea Rd. is probably the closest to the river now.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

There a little deli Chris's Deli on Columbia Rd + Little cedar point rd she does a good keeping fresh bait mags worms n a little tackle specialy with steelys starting to run, Fin Fur also, Franks bait are closest You can leave deli and be on river fishing in 10 mins good luck


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

